# Some old logging photos



## huskyhank (Jan 15, 2011)

Stumbled across this:

Really funny stuff - When Trees Were Huge... (39 pics)

(I don't know why they call this "Really funny stuff")


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.  I hadn't seen a few of those. The one with the guy on the ladder is RIDICULOUS!


----------



## slowp (Jan 15, 2011)

Kosmos, WA is now covered in water. It lies at the bottom of Riffe Lake. 
The remnants sometimes appear when the water is drawn down.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 15, 2011)

WOW!!!

Sam


----------



## FSburt (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's some pics from my archive. Enjoy


----------



## FSburt (Jan 15, 2011)

A few more.View attachment 168503
View attachment 168504
View attachment 168505
View attachment 168506
View attachment 168507


The pic with the faller standing behind the tree as its tipping over is a good one. Now thats the way to check your holding wood as its breaking.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it just me or is there two face's in this one? I don't believe I've ever seen that before!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow its amazing some of the logs they took down =[ TO bad alot of them were not left behind for our future generation although i understand alot of them might have been old and dying but. Those trees are so magnificent!


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 16, 2011)

here's a nice one


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 16, 2011)

another big un, That's 14 men standing in the face.Look at the size of those chips,you could stack those for firewood!


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 16, 2011)

Look how smooth the surfaces are in those facecuts. They were made with axes, were they not? Amazing!


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jan 16, 2011)

The quality of this pic sucks, it was from a tv show that I paused and took the picture of. But still, one huge tree!






This one isn't an "old logging" pic but it was a one log load! Don't see too many of them anymore...


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 16, 2011)

I like the pictures of logs with a bunch of crazy horses standing on top of them.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty sure this one is Monroe, WA, and if so, I just drove in the same place today.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 17, 2011)

OregonSawyer said:


> Is it just me or is there two face's in this one? I don't believe I've ever seen that before!


 
Maybe they are just making a really tall face, in two stages.

Or maybe they just screwed up their lay the first go round?


----------



## madhatte (Jan 17, 2011)

The lower face has a droop to it that suggests it was abandoned. I can only guess that it has something to do with the "bell" of the butt. 

(yes, I did say "bell of the butt" completely seriously with no joke whatsoever intended)






(I'll probably regret the lack of puns for at least an hour)


----------



## Mountainman (Jan 17, 2011)

madhatte said:


> The lower face has a droop to it that suggests it was abandoned. I can only guess that it has something to do with the "bell" of the butt.
> 
> (yes, I did say "bell of the butt" completely seriously with no joke whatsoever intended)
> 
> ...





hope you don't end up bearing the butt of any jokes over that Freudian slip. 

The lower face cut has me puzzled as well. They would actually be docked some scale for having that much flare in the end of a log according to their scaling methods back then, plus it would have taken a lot more work to fall the tree. I'm sure they did it for a reason, but I am at a loss. Anyone?


----------



## joesawer (Jan 18, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wow its amazing some of the logs they took down =[ TO bad alot of them were not left behind for our future generation although i understand alot of them might have been old and dying but. Those trees are so magnificent!


 


There are a lot left. More than most people can see in a lifetime. And bigger than what is in those pics.


----------



## joesawer (Jan 18, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Maybe they are just making a really tall face, in two stages.
> 
> Or maybe they just screwed up their lay the first go round?


 



I looked at them changing the gun of the face, but as close as those are surely they would have chopped it out to fix it.
I would guess that there was a defect that the fallers didn't want to saw through or did not have a saw long enough to reach through the swell.


----------

